# Corrupt JPEG Files After Data Recovery



## rikstaparr (May 4, 2011)

Hi

I have managed to recover a load of JPEG files from a friends pc, but quite a lot say 'no preview available' when attempting to open them. I have looked around on the web for a resolution, but no joy as yet. I have tried a couple of different software packages to try to open them, but no joy. Would appreciate some help please. Thanks.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You may have corrupted or missing headers in the files - there are a few software packages around that claim to be able to repair jpegs - this one seems to be the popular choice but is not free - there is a trial version (places a watermark on repaired images) available that you could use to try to repair one of the files, then if it works decide if the pics are worth spending the purchase price for.

I have read of people using a hex editor to copy the header from a working jpeg to a corrupted and/or missing header jpeg file successfully too.

Some pages that deal with this process here

Good Luck! and let us know how you get on


----------



## rikstaparr (May 4, 2011)

Many thanks for your speedy reply! I am just about to do one of my MCSA exams so will check it out tonight and report!! Cheers!!!


----------



## rikstaparr (May 4, 2011)

Alas, out of 487 pictures only 2 were repairable using the JPEG recovery software you mentioned... :-( Will look into the other thing now.......


----------

